# Husqvarna 1130 ST - need augers



## Steve406 (10 mo ago)

I need new augers for an otherwise fine Husqvarna 1130ST snowblower. The local shop (Montana) says they are no longer available and they don't have a cross-reference list to see if something else is interchangeable. Does anyone know of augurs from different models or manufacturers that will fit or be easily modifiable to fit?
Thanks for any help.
Steve


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome to the group. I can't help you but It might help others if you told us the dimensions of the augers you're looking for like length, shaft diameter, etc., etc..


----------

